# It's been awhile



## Peeps678 (May 21, 2013)

Well, its been awhile since I've posted anything about myself and where I'm at since the divorce. I've been reading up with you guys for awhile, but just haven't responded very much. 

Things have been pretty ok with me. My divorce was finalized on July 29th. My ex and I get along really well. We haven't had any major issues come between us over the weeks since the divorce. We've gone to school functions for the kids together. With seeing a lot of the threads on here, I can see that I'm very lucky that things have been so amicable between the two of us. 

Probably the worst part about this whole divorce thing, is that I have had to move back home for awhile to get my feet back on the ground. This has been a HUGE struggle for myself as well as my kids. There isn't a lot of room here, but at this point, I have no other option. I've been trying to get to full time at the hospital I work at, but unfortunately, there haven't been any full time positions. I love my job, and don't want to leave, but pretty soon I feel I will have to move on and find something else so I can get myself and my girls out on our own. 

My parents and I haven't been able to see eye to eye on a lot of things, so its caused a few battles. I try to stay busy and stay out of the house during the day with the kids, well...when they aren't at school. I figure less battles will come about if we are off and doing our own thing. Usually once the kids are in bed, I keep to myself. I get my things done that need to be done. There are definitely days where I feel as if I'm being treated like a 16 year old. Those days, its extremely difficult being here. I know this is only temporary, but man....I don't know how much more I can take. If anyone has any suggestions on dealing with this, I'd gladly take them. LOL


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi there.
Well, you survived the divorce! Congratulations.
How long are you going to be staying with your parents? Have you made a plan in the interim to get you read to move again? (Timeline? Money saved? Looking for places to move to?) If not, start now. 

Is your ex helping pay support? If not, file for child support. 

Start applying for full-time positions in the hospital where you work at our elsewhere. Get your resume together. Network.


----------



## Peeps678 (May 21, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> Hi there.
> Well, you survived the divorce! Congratulations.
> How long are you going to be staying with your parents? Have you made a plan in the interim to get you read to move again? (Timeline? Money saved? Looking for places to move to?) If not, start now.
> 
> ...


My goal is to be out within a year, but if I can't get full time soon, that wont be happening. Ive been looking at the hospital I'm at as well as the other area hospitals, but nothing is available. My resume is up to date as well. 

Yes, he pays for child support. Like i said...things with me and him have been very amicable. I've been saving as much of that money as possible right now.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Good that things have been amicable & not prickly. Keep looking and sending out your resume.


----------

